# Eggs, meat, etc..



## DieselMech (Apr 8, 2012)

Did a search and did not turn up a result I was looking for.

1. How young is too young to supplement with cooked eggs?
2. How young is too young to supplement with cooked meat (steak, chicken etc)
3. How young is too young to supplement with cooked long grain or brown rice?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Many members feed RAW (raw meat, bones, organs etc) to puppies and dogs of all ages. Several breeders even wean their pups on raw meat so I don't think there is a age limit, especially if you cook it.
Be careful and never give a dog cooked bones. It can splinter and cause issues. 

Why are you supplementing? What is his primary food? Kibble?


----------



## DieselMech (Apr 8, 2012)

I like to spoil my dogs... I tend to add in eggs once a week to help ad shine to their coats. Meat is more for a special treat, I cut down the amount of kibble on that meal and add in meat.

She is on 4Health Puppy.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep. I don't see a problem. Just be sure to introduce it slowly so she doesn't get stomach upset. And be sure not to feed cooked bones. Raw eggs are a huge favorite around here as well!


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

We've added raw egg to our puppy's meals for a few weeks now. Wife thinks it's gross but I don't think cooked eggs are as good as raw for the pup.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

i give raw egg every day...


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I would fed more eggs but since I live in the suburbs and have to buy mass produced eggs, I cook them and I give Tony one about every 3rd day. I have always given my dogs fresh meat, everyday. Not a lot about 20 grams a day, LOL, Tony acts like it is a treat.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is no reason to add more rice to his diet. There is plenty of that in his dog food. As far as eggs, no reason to cook the egg. Just dump it in a bowl. He'll like it.

If you are going to supplement meats with his food, again no reason to cook it first.

Personally, if you are feeding a good dog food then there is no reason to supplement. If you are going to give him steak or other meat tidbits, I would cube them up and use them for training treats so they maintain a high value to him.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Always beware of what you read on a internet forum, lots of bad and false statements are made. Do your research, if you see on more than one site WITHOUT ads you can pretty much bet it is true or not true


Raw egg whites contain a protein called avidin, which can deplete your dog of biotin, one of the B vitamins. Biotin is essential to your dog�s growth and coat health. Additionally, raw eggs are often contaminated with bacteria, such as salmonella, and you could end up giving your dog food poisoning in addition to biotin deficiency.
Symptoms of biotin depletion are hair loss, weakness, growth retardation and skeleton deformity. If your dog is suffering from these symptoms the situation is urgent, and veterinary treatment is needed. Cooked eggs are high in protein and make an excellent treat. It is only the raw eggs that should not be given to your dog.


Human Foods and Products Poisonous or Bad for Dogs


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You can give raw eggs and not cause a biotin deficiency. I have searched and searched for more information on raw eggs and avidin and can only find one small blurb regarding this info and no real studies. Many of us have been feeding raw eggs with no issue for many years. If it makes you feel better, you can give the whites one day and the yolks the next. Or you can soft boil them. Even slightly cooking them will deactivate the avidin. And the salmonella is on the OUTSIDE of the shell, not inside. Wash the shell first and it won't be an issue.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd like to see some primary research that raw eggs are bad for dogs. I've fed raw eggs for as long as I can remember and never had an issue. Many breeders and handlers have fed raw exclusively with raw eggs included. They have never mentioned an issue either.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Article FOR feeding raw eggs for humans and dogs

Important Update on Eating Raw Eggs 2/9/05


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

*"**Raw egg whites contain a protein called avidin, which can deplete your dog of biotin, one of the B vitamins.** Biotin is essential to your dog�s growth and coat health."*

growth and coat health definitely are not things i am complaining about.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Always beware of what you read on a internet forum, lots of bad and false statements are made. Do your research, if you see on more than one site WITHOUT ads you can pretty much bet it is true or not true
> 
> 
> Raw egg whites contain a protein called avidin, which can deplete your dog of biotin, one of the B vitamins. Biotin is essential to your dog�s growth and coat health. Additionally, raw eggs are often contaminated with bacteria, such as salmonella, and you could end up giving your dog food poisoning in addition to biotin deficiency.
> ...


Is this article interpreted as true or not by you? The website has ads. Also, last sentence of your first paragraph - are you saying websites without ads can be true or not? If so, then it doesn't matter if the site has ads since it can be true or not so the presence of an ad really doesn't matter. 

Am I missing something from your post?


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

We feed raw eggs almost daily, have for many years, and have never had a problem. As long as you feed the the whole raw egg, not just the white part, you are fine. There is enough biotin in the yolk to compensate for the avidin issue.


----------



## DieselMech (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the help.. Either way it looks like cooking or raw she will be ok..


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

i overheard a conversation between the head trianer of a german shepherd rescue group about feeding raw eggs (i've always fed raw, even after she talked about it i still fed raw) she said, the university of florida did studies on raw eggs and suggested to her to feed cooked eggs and include the shell for calcium (she said since her's is a non profit rescue she actually gets free vet check up and help/supplements from the university of florida department of veterinary med).

i dont know how true, but since she's been in the gsd rescue for 30 years and is a close friend and neighbor of the late steve lino, i gave her the benefit of the doubt. however, is till feed raw.


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

rshkr said:


> i overheard a conversation between the head trianer of a german shepherd rescue group about feeding raw eggs (i've always fed raw, even after she talked about it i still fed raw) she said, the university of florida did studies on raw eggs and suggested to her to feed cooked eggs and include the shell for calcium (she said since her's is a non profit rescue she actually gets free vet check up and help/supplements from the university of florida department of veterinary med).
> 
> i dont know how true, but since she's been in the gsd rescue for 30 years and is a close friend and neighbor of the late steve lino, i gave her the benefit of the doubt. however, is till feed raw.


I wonder if the sharp parts of the shell could cut them? I know I've gotten poked shelling eggs a few times.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They can't digest the egg shells unless they are ground. Have a CRF dog that eggs them for her calcium. They have to be dried in an oven and put thru a coffee grinder. And puppies should NEVER have extra calcium added so I wouldn't advise the OP to do this.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Elektra2167 said:


> We feed raw eggs almost daily, have for many years, and have never had a problem. As long as you feed the the whole raw egg, not just the white part, you are fine. There is enough biotin in the yolk to compensate for the avidin issue.



This is what I have always been told as well. The problem is if you feed only the egg whites without the yolk.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have had trouble getting my puppy to eat all of his food... he won't eat it in one setting and will pick at it, go do something else, then come back and pick at it. I don't want him to become an all day eater and would rather I control his meals. So after his food bowl had been down for an hour this morning and he hadn't so much as touched it, I decided to mix a raw egg with his kibble (since I was making breakfast anyways). I've never seen the little guy eat so good!! This will definitely become a daily habit. My question is, should I mix an egg with both his morning and evening meals or just once a day?


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I've often wondered about feeding raw eggs. I have cooked my eggs before giving them to the dogs. Raw is safe? From what i have read if they are organic to give raw not the mass produced ones. I'd have to cook them then.


----------

